# Land of Giants?



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Bandogs? Catch weight APBT's? Any info or links what so ever will be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Matt


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

They probably don't consider themselves bandog breeders.. Mammoth kennels had the biggest and best balanced APBTs that were freaks. Both kennels have whopper dog in there somewhere both kennels used freaky big dogs from known sub strains usually refered to as "Lines". They are bandogs none the less..


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Land of Giants
Ken Buzzell & Sons
RFD #1 Athol, MA 01331 (508) 249-5502
Supposedly Carver, Boudreaux, Game bred Ruffian, Sarona, Sorrells lines
Males: 90-125lbs Females: 75-100lbs
I found this in an old Gazette issue.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Land of Giants
> Ken Buzzell & Sons
> RFD #1 Athol, MA 01331 (508) 249-5502
> Supposedly Carver, Boudreaux, Game bred Ruffian, Sarona, Sorrells lines
> ...


Yeah its in the early 2000-02 stuff.. All them guys breeding big APBTs started out with good sources and all crossed in the dang whopper dogs, you should see mammoth kennels in there too..


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Actually it was in a '94 issue, this type of breeding has been going far too long.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Dang 94! I was all in wolves and you couldnt convince to own a bulldog at that time.. LOL shortly later I caught the fever~


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

I my opinion a bandog is a working dog... Swinford Bandog for example. Can these dogs be compared to such or are they just poorly bred bulldog/mastiff Crosses as much of today bulldogs are. Working stock or not? Bloodlines don't really tell me much


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Im


904bullys said:


> I my opinion a bandog is a working dog... Swinford Bandog for example. Can these dogs be compared to such or are they just poorly bred bulldog/mastiff Crosses as much of today bulldogs are. Working stock or not? Bloodlines don't really tell me much


Ill have to dig up old topics where ive explained the difference.. Short answer until im home however is that Bandog talk in Bulldog world and Bandog working stock as in your guardians are referring to to different stock of animals.. Shared however is the foundation of Game Dog and genetics.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Is LOG even around anymore? I thought he got out of the dogs.


----------

